# Zona Privada > Laboratorio Mágico >  Cartas flap

## biccthor

Buenas,

He visto un juego muy impactante y hablando con algun otro mago me comenta que es con cartas flap, he visto que hay gente que se las fabrica el mismo, ¿alguno lo habeis hecho?

Un saludo.

----------

